# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Google Apps Script for Google Sheets Pulling Formulas from Master to Several Slave Sheets

## excelroofing

I have sample spreadsheets which would make this very easy for you to solve but Excel Forum won't let me post any links yet.

I need help with ONE FORMULA or ONE SMALL SIMPLE SCRIPT in Google Sheets to solve this spreadsheet problem.

I have a master spreadsheet with all my formulas in a row.

I want to have many slave spreadsheets pulling the formulas in via IMPORTRANGE.

So if I need to change a formula I can change it only in the master and it will propagate.

Problem is IMPORTRANGE only imports values. not formulas.

I can import the formulas as text strings without the equal sign from the master to the slave.  So now I have a row of all the text of the formulas, but I can't seem to reference those cells to then build the formulas and have Google Sheets recognize them as formulas instead of text strings.

I tried to combine equal sign and the cell with the formula text:

="="&[cell reference with formula as text only without an equal sign]

the result is the correct text:

=[my formula]

but Google Sheets does not recognize it AS a formula.  It is just showing it as text!

How can I have a master sheet of formulas to be used in many slave sheets through importrange?  Can I do it without a script?

And, can a moderator allow me to post some links to my Google Sheets so people can help me?  It's very important for me to solve this ASAP for work.

I read on a forum that:

"It's possible to do this with Google Apps Script. Use the getFormula / setFormula for single formulas and getFormulas / setFormulas for formulas in a range."

----------


## macropod

Cross-posted at: https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...ve-sheets.html

Please read Excel Forum's Cross-Posting policy in rule 8: http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html

----------


## excelroofing

Thank you sorry for not providing a link.  Now I know.

----------


## excelroofing

The rules say to post a link to your other posts, but I am not allowed to post links.  What is the policy in that case?

----------


## macropod

In that case, provide the link using a QUOTE tag (available on the posting menu) as a wrapper for the link.

----------

